# Self employment tax



## veekay (Feb 4, 2015)

I am a US citizen contractor in India providing services for an US company that does not have presence in India. The US company credits the invoice amount to my US bank account. The 1099-MISC that they issued does not include the amounts for the work in India. I approached them and they refuse to include it. 

I have read that expats can take foreign earned income exclusion up to a certain amount and my earnings are under that amount. The self employment tax rate is 15.3% and is not reduced by the foreign earned income exclusion or foreign tax credits and I really don't want to pay 15.3% for the little income I earned. Do I have to self declare the amounts that the 1099 left-out?


----------

